# Serving Police officer looking to move to Dubai



## Copperuk (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well, I am a serving Police officer with a good bit of experience in specialist roles back in the UK.

Having visited Dubai I literally fell in love with the country and would love to move there with my family.

I was wondering if any one could help or advise me on looking for job roles that will suit my experience .

Really looking forward to your replies.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Copperuk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all well, I am a serving Police officer with a good bit of experience in specialist roles back in the UK.
> 
> ...


You haven't said what your experience or service is  ...... I will be blunt and say that unless you have some super specialized skills or experience or you already have an established track record and have transitioned into the corporate world you will struggle to find anything.

Think of it this way, if you left the job now could you find a role in the UK where your skills are in great demand and where it is worthwhile leaving ? even if the answer is yes it will be many many times harder in the UAE to find a role. 

What sort of role do you have in mind ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The other thing I would add is falling in love with Dubai on holiday is poles apart from living / working and keeping a family there


----------

